# Bird ID - Help Please!!!



## AprilForever (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone! I cannot ID this shoredird, seen 11/24/12 on Barefoot Beach Preserve in Naples, Florida. Taken with 7D, 300 2.8 IS Mk I, and TC 2x mk III.


----------



## AprilForever (Nov 26, 2012)

Sorry to double post, but I scoured the web, including allaboutbirds.org, but was not able to make the ID. Help please? Thanks! ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks like a Semipalmated Sandpiper, but I'm no expert.

One challenge is that many of the pictures you'll see as species examples online are breeding plumage, but at this time of year they have non-breeding plumage and can look different.


----------



## AprilForever (Nov 26, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Looks like a Semipalmated Sandpiper, but I'm no expert.
> 
> One challenge is that many of the pictures you'll see as species examples online are breeding plumage, but at this time of year they have non-breeding plumage and can look different.



That was my guess, but the eye seems a lot bigger on this bird than the ones I saw online, and the plumage is indeed different. Most of the birds here in the winter are in their non-breeding plumage, which usually makes gull identification rather obfuscated... Thanks though!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 26, 2012)

He looks like the guy below, who is definitely a Semipalmated Sandpiper (I snapped this on an outing with a guide from Mass Audubon, so I'm not relying on my own ID  ). Apologies for the bad IQ, this is a 100% crop from too far away, and it was raining at the time.


----------



## wtlloyd (Nov 26, 2012)

Black-bellied Plover, juvenile


----------



## Aggie92 (Nov 26, 2012)

I agree with the black-bellied plover. The bill on your bird is not long enough or slim enough to be a semipalmated sandpiper. There is also a noticeable size difference between the two birds (which we can't tell from the picture). The plover is around 12 inches and the sandpiper is half that size (about as big as a bluebird). I hope this helps 

Nikki


----------



## vlim (Nov 26, 2012)

That's a Grey Plover (winter form)


----------



## AprilForever (Nov 26, 2012)

Aggie92 said:


> I agree with the black-bellied plover. The bill on your bird is not long enough or slim enough to be a semipalmated sandpiper. There is also a noticeable size difference between the two birds (which we can't tell from the picture). The plover is around 12 inches and the sandpiper is half that size (about as big as a bluebird). I hope this helps
> 
> Nikki



It was a larger bird. I am thinking it must needs have been a plover of sorts then... I will keep digging and keep shooting...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the correction(s)!


----------



## revup67 (Dec 2, 2012)

Out of the gate I guessed Plover but now agreeing with others it is Black-bellied more specifically "Adult-non Breeding" (Aug-Apr) Page 162 Sibley's Guide to Birds (spot on) and whatbird.com. I sometimes post to the whatbird.com forum. I usually get a positive ID (when in doubt) within 10 minutes or so. Loads of eager experts to help out with photo ID's.


----------

